# Disposal of Oxalic Acid solution from kiddy pool



## Michael Boyd (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi All
I am about to start using Oxalic acid as described here in many great posts, my question is:
What do you do with the solution in the pool after treating the parts
Is it safe to go on the lawn or?
trying to stay on wife’S good side!
Thanks
Mike


----------



## the tinker (Aug 18, 2020)

Never hurt my lawn and I've dumped lots of it. If your wife is a drinker, like mine, it makes a great Tom Collins or Lime  Ricky mix. She'll love you for it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 18, 2020)

It’s derived from the rhubarb plant, no problema.
Mix it with coffee grounds, egg shells and potting mix, for the best fern plants.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 18, 2020)

hmm.... maybe itll evaporate and kill the covid droplets?


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## vincev (Aug 18, 2020)

Dump in the grass


----------



## Boris (Aug 18, 2020)

Invite the neighbor kids over for a swim. Reuse, Recycle, Reduce.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 18, 2020)

Lol!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 22, 2020)

vincev said:


> Dump in the grass



Kills the snakes in the grass!


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 22, 2020)

Lol!


----------

